# Die Hordengilde "Zorn der Horde" (Server Teldrassil) sucht Leute!



## Kenerul (12. März 2007)

Liebe Buffed-User,

Die Hordengilde "Zorn der Horde" auf dem Server Teldrassil (PvE) sucht aktive, nette Spieler. Die gilde umfasst 57 Accounts, 65 Chars. Das Verhältnis zwischen uns ist sehr gut und im Gildenchannel ist immer was los! Neulinge werden gut aufgenommen. Eine Homepage, Forum und TS sind natürlich vorhanden. Zur Zeit findet das Gildentreffen jeden Sonntag um 8 Uhr statt, kann sich aber ändern. Beim Gildentreffen diskutieren wir über Probleme, Kritiken und Vorschläge. Wir haben 4 70er-Charaktere und weiter "Highis". Wir haben auch einige gross werdende Niedrig- und Mittelstufige. Gesucht sind Druiden, Paladine, Priester, Schmanen und Schurken. Erfreut sind wir auch über Krieger und Mages, aber auch einige Hexenmeister. Da wir zu viele Jäger haben und später, bei Raids etc. nicht alle mitnehmen können, wollen wir nicht noch mehr. Eine Gildenbank, die ein Offi betreibt, existiert, dort werden Gegenstände und spätere auch wertvolle Gegenstände aufbewahrt, ein Geben und Nehmen. Es gibt noch keine richtige Stufenanforderung, aber, da wir später viel machen wollen, ob inis oder pvp, sind High-Chars willkommen, das heisst aber nicht, dass keiner rein kommt.

Bei Fragen und mehr, kann man mir eine PN schreiben.

Gildenforum: www.worldofzdh.iphpbb.com
Gildenhp: www.zdhgilde.de.vu

Wenn sich einige schon entschieden haben und unserer schönen Gilde beitreten wollen, einfach mich ingame, per PN oder in den Thread schreiben.

MFG
Kenerul


----------



## MrsFloppy (16. März 2007)

/push ;-))


----------



## MrsFloppy (26. März 2007)

MrsFloppy schrieb:


> /push ;-))


----------

